# my first FH



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

this is him 4-5 days in the tank.... still a little stressed... hes improved since then

very strong flowerline with a 3/4 second flowerline which looks much better now... really nice fins and the kok is improving every day

hes gonna look great in a few months... ill be gettting better pics soon


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks great, but please don't call it a "kok", that's lame as hell









Nuchal Hump, and looks like a really nice specimen


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Looks great, but please don't call it a "kok", that's lame as hell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everyone calls it that on flowerhornusa so ive kinda picked up on it :laugh:

i gotta get pics of my con too... hes very very nice


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Why the hell would anyone call a hump on its a head a kok??
:laugh: 
lol thats just fkin messed up...

Hmm well nice ZZ FH!!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice flower horn


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

very nice colors on him


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

he's beautiful


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That is one good looking flowerhorn









Once he is settled in en have gotten the proper care he will look even better


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

thanks for all the kind words!! i thought i overpaid a little... but i guess not hehe


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

No, he's very sharp. The soft dorsal fin is awesome! Time always tells if you spent too much on a flowerhorn.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

acestro said:


> No, he's very sharp. The soft dorsal fin is awesome! Time always tells if you spent too much on a flowerhorn.
> [snapback]1101932[/snapback]​


you cant even see his true finnage in that pic... but the fins are some of the nicest ive ever seen


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

3xtacie said:


> Why the hell would anyone call a hump on its a head a kok??
> [snapback]1101572[/snapback]​


Well the flowerhorn is an Asian import and over there kok is just slang for nuchal hump. I don't think they know that kok sounds like c*ck and that c*ck here means a male chicken or a penis.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

looks nice i like its colors


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

great lookin fish


----------



## yeayea123 (Feb 12, 2005)

'kok' is literally chinese for horn.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

really great potential


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i know, you guys say not to use 'kok' as a term. but in the world of Flowerhorns, a kok is what they call a nuchal hump, so get over it.

thats a great FH shutter, whoowee its gonna be amazing when its older. he looks similar to my guy, but when igot my guy he had more pink on his chest, but not as impressive a flowerline. that sure is an impressive flowerline tho. he looks pretty stocky too. and look at those double flowers...man, when he darkens up as he gets older, he's gonna look crazy!!!

is he aggressive? or is it too early to tell?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Puff said:


> i know, you guys say not to use 'kok' as a term. but in the world of Flowerhorns, a kok is what they call a nuchal hump, so get over it.
> 
> thats a great FH shutter, whoowee its gonna be amazing when its older. he looks similar to my guy, but when igot my guy he had more pink on his chest, but not as impressive a flowerline. that sure is an impressive flowerline tho. he looks pretty stocky too. and look at those double flowers...man, when he darkens up as he gets older, he's gonna look crazy!!!
> 
> ...


thank you









yea hes pretty aggressive, eats any fish small enough in a few hours and beats up my con







im brining my con back to the store tommorow

hes not too aggressive towards me, which is good because i dont want him biting me everytime theres an oppurtunity

his color hasnt improved much... but his head and fins really have :nod:

its gonna be fun to come back from vacation and see his growth/improvement....... assuming my bro doesnt kill him


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Puff said:


> i know, you guys say not to use 'kok' as a term. but in the world of Flowerhorns, a kok is what they call a nuchal hump, so get over it.
> [snapback]1110538[/snapback]​


Yes and in the world of star wards obsession people beat off only to pictures of princess leia and call themselves "luke" in all of their fantasies, but that doesn't make it any less funny


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

he looks good. i bet he's embarassed though, look at that tiny kok


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> he looks good. i bet he's embarassed though, look at that tiny kok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should see it now... girls faint when they look at it


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

very nice FH!
don't you pronounce kok like coke?


----------

